# Heart Attack Grill???????



## Snarff (Jan 18, 2009)

Is this for real?   Does this place actually exist in America, and is it a chain???

YouTube - A Meal To Die For


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't live Arizona anymore, but I think it's just a single restaurant and not a chain.

It's a gimmick.

However...if it really does hasten fat people on to their deaths, I'm all for it.


----------



## Snarff (Jan 18, 2009)

I cant fathom why people still go to these places to eat, despite the fact that they selling food which they blatantly acknowledge is so so wrong
. . . . Although I am debating with myself if I would like to try it once, and once only


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2009)

I believe that most people go to fast food establishments out of laziness and ignorance.

As for that particular place, I'd eat their once out of curiosity.  I'd eat there twice if I could play doctor with that nurse.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 18, 2009)

Holy Hell I would LOOOOOOOVE to visit this place!  Goddam as long as you don't go every day, or , every week.    I wouldnt try the quad though thats just too much for me.


----------



## lnvanry (Jan 18, 2009)

It is a chain but its only in the South west....I've spoke with the proprietor of the franchise before and he is all about growing the brand.

The waitresses are all pretty hot to


----------



## Snarff (Jan 18, 2009)

the quad is the one thing I would be going for (well, possibly the nurses), all or nothing I say


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 18, 2009)

Mmmmm. I'll have one, but *hold the bun* (I hate soft buns!).
P.S. I'll have a Diet Pepsi with that.


----------



## Skib (Jan 18, 2009)

haha wow that's ridiculous... that one burger has my daily calories for 3-4 days!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2009)

If I'm going to eat an 8000 calorie meal, it had better contain something chocolate.


----------



## Ngordyn (Jan 19, 2009)

fuck 8000 calories man id buy one and eat a quarter a day  and it still would be above my daily calories right now


----------



## Snarff (Jan 19, 2009)

Kids living near one of those dont stand a chance, was looking at photos on their home page and it just aint right . . . . throw in a few fish oil capsules tho and it mightn't be so bad


----------



## BlueCorsair (Jan 20, 2009)

*inserts paraphrased Scrooge, "reduce the surplus population" statement*


----------



## KelJu (Jan 20, 2009)

OMFG! I want to eat there so bad.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 20, 2009)

Holy shit, did you see those titties? Holy shit, did you see that burger? Titties, burger, titties, burger, titties, burger! 


I'm losing my fucking mind.


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 20, 2009)

i think a single wouldnt be toooo terribly bad

i could probably fit in if i knew what the macros where and where to spare the cals elsewhere...

but a quad. at 8000 cals.
not so much


----------



## Chubby (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't like that fake doctor taking advantage of those people.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 21, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> I don't like that fake doctor taking advantage of those people.


Sorry, *what* fake doctor? 
Holy shit, did you see those titties? Holy shit, did you see that burger?


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 21, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> i think a single wouldnt be toooo terribly bad
> 
> i could probably fit in if i knew what the macros where and where to spare the cals elsewhere...
> 
> ...



geez man take a friggin day off already!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2009)

DOMS said:


> I believe that most people go to fast food establishments out of laziness and ignorance.
> 
> As for that particular place, I'd eat their once out of curiosity.  I'd eat there twice if I could play doctor with that nurse.



i wasnt gonna watch it until you mentioned nurse.. 

damn, i would love to slap meat with them!


----------



## Chubby (Jan 21, 2009)

Nigeepoo said:


> Sorry, *what* fake doctor?
> Holy shit, did you see those titties? Holy shit, did you see that burger?


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 21, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> geez man take a friggin day off already!




i will rest when i die


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 22, 2009)

The Vortex in Atlanta has a similar item.  The menu describes it as...

DOUBLE BYPASS BURGER
1/2 pound burger, topped with two fried eggs, four slices of American
cheese, and 5 slices of bacon, with two grilled cheese
sandwiches replacing the buns. 13.25

I saw on here earlier that someone didn't like buns...problem solved.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 22, 2009)

This is what I had for lunch today:- 3 bacons, 2 eggs, fried onions, fried mushrooms, ketchup, Burgen toast. Om nom nom nom!







It tasted great and didn't cost very much. Who needs DOUBLE BYPASS BURGERS?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 22, 2009)

I think I know where you got your lunch, because I just lost mine.


----------



## Chubby (Jan 22, 2009)

Take double doses of Chitosan Tabs and you'll be fine.  It will trap most of the fats and shoot them down with your poops.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Jan 22, 2009)

Why on earth would I want to block or trap dietary fat? Fat is what my body runs on best. I have regular blood-work (due to hypopituitarism) so I know I'm not doing myself any harm. Nothing hydrogenated in *my* lunch!


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2009)

To be honest, I like the looks of that place. When I eat out, I don't eat to be healthy, I eat to enjoy a meal.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2009)

There is no way that burger at the end is 8k calories, no way in hell. I still want one though. I'd guess that it is around 3k at the most.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2009)

@ "I think my heart's on that side"


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 22, 2009)

4 half pound burgers

8 slices of cheese

on a deep fried bun...


a McD's double qtr pounder with cheese is 750
we're talking about 4 times the meat
4 times the cheese
and larger, deep fried bun

easily 5k


----------



## Biggly (Jan 22, 2009)

But not 8000..?

Nurses eh?

Have to check it out...



B.


----------



## Biggly (Jan 22, 2009)

OK, see what you mean about the nurses!!

Regarding McDonald 1/4lb with cheese, according to the food data in my sig', which comes from the USDA, it's 513 cals, not 750.

So 4 of them would only be about 2000 calories. Before anyone says "but these things are cooked in lard", fat is fat, 9 calories per gram.

Fat is no biggie, asides from the sheer calories. It's a massive dose of carbs that's likely to raise your blood pressure and bring on a heart attack. That does actually happen and is why so many people keel over on their birthdays after a big meal out with a sugary desert on top.

Would it make you fat? Yes, you'd need to store some of it. You can't eat that much fat in one go without storing some AS fat.

Kill you? Nah. 

I'd have one though, if only for the attention of the "nurses" - though I'd prefer a stretcher to the wheelchair 



B.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2009)

a western bacon 6 dollar cheese burger from carls jr(hardees) is 1100 cals.. so that could easily be 8. Delicious Food. Tasty Facts. | Carl’s Jr. Menu


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 24, 2009)

i see 8000 cals

if you put the raw ingredients into fitday you can easily come up with 5000

and yes
frying it in fat makes a difference

your right fat is 9 cals per gram

how many grams of fat juice are all over each patty and the buns


----------



## Biggly (Jan 25, 2009)

Burgers are fried in fat anyway, the "lard!" thing is simply that it's saturated animal fat.

8000 calories is 888 grams if the entire bun, beef, tomoto and cheese were pure fat, which of course they're not.

That's 31.3 ounces, or about 2lbs of pure fat. Since much of it is not fat an 8000 calorie burger would have to weigh about 3lbs, making a 0.25lb pounder with cheese look positively skinny.

Could it be 8000 calories? Possibly but I think it's about as realistic as the doctor and nurses, ie for show, not reality.


B.


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 25, 2009)

Biggly said:


> Burgers are fried in fat anyway, the "lard!" thing is simply that it's saturated animal fat.
> 
> 8000 calories is 888 grams if the entire bun, beef, tomoto and cheese were pure fat, which of course they're not.
> 
> ...




the meat along is 2 lbs


----------



## Lacey12 (Feb 8, 2009)

I find it really gross how they coat thier buns with lard...thats just seems so gross


----------



## Nigeepoo (Feb 9, 2009)

Biggly said:


> Burgers are fried in fat anyway, the "lard!" thing is simply that it's saturated animal fat...B.


I hate to be picky (actually, I love to be picky because I'm a nerd!), but there is more monounsaturated fat in lard than saturated fat. *Lard is ~43% sat, ~47% mono, ~9% omega-6 & ~1% omega-3.*


----------



## Biggly (Feb 9, 2009)

True enough   My own view is that saturated fat is fine within reason and frankly I'd prefer my burgers in lard than in corn oil.



B.


----------



## QuartersMostly (Feb 9, 2009)

This place looks great. I'm a vegetarian, so I'd obviously never eat there. But you have to admire a place that makes no apologies about the food it serves. What I hate are places like Subway and McDonalds and so on that pretend to have healthy meals that are actually deceptively tremendously high in calories and sodium and all (though really people should know better).

Who cares if your burger is fried in lard and a few thousand calories. Just don't have three a day.

Also, I love that anyone 350+ lbs eats free. Hilarious.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 9, 2009)

Lacey12 said:


> I find it really gross how they coat thier buns with lard...thats just seems so gross



Ever had a bun grilled in lard?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 9, 2009)

it is near where i live.  i have never been there though, but people say it is always packed.


----------



## Lacey12 (Feb 11, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Ever had a bun grilled in lard?



never have and dont plan on it!


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 11, 2009)

Lacey12 said:


> never have and dont plan on it!



Lard is way better for you than alot of other shlt!  I'll grill a bun with a little butter all the time.  A little lard goes a long way too.  Now, the amount that guy uses is just ridiculous.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2009)

P-funk said:


> it is near where i live.  i have never been there though, but people say it is always packed.



go eat there, dont be a pussy


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 11, 2009)

PreMier said:


> go eat there, dont be a pussy



I know, go and take a pic or make a vid.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2009)

PreMier said:


> go eat there, dont be a pussy



i would go there to look at the pussy.  all the chicks are dressed like slutty nurses!


----------



## Lacey12 (Feb 13, 2009)

P-funk said:


> i would go there to look at the pussy.  all the chicks are dressed like slutty nurses!




Amen.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2009)

i would shit my pants if i ate one of those things


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2009)

if you come to town i will eat there.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 13, 2009)

you just want to see me shit myself


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2009)

PreMier said:


> you just want to see me shit myself



if you shit yourself, that would pretty much rule out your chances of banging one of the nurses.


----------



## Road Warrior (May 21, 2010)

I don't even know if I could go there during mu Bulking cycle. And now that i am cutting it makes my sick thinking about a 8000 Cal meal


----------

